# تدريب Pmp أون لاين: خصم خاص 40% لأول 10 مشتركين من الملتقى



## عمار وليد منكو (30 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بشرى سارة

لقد تم الاتفاق على ان يقدم خصم خاص لاعضاء ملتقى المهندسين العرب وبالاخص قسم الادارة الهندسية وادارة المشاريع 
الخصم هو 40 % لأول 10 مشتركين في تدريب PMP اون لاين

هذا أول تدريب PMP أ*ون لاين بالعربي و الانجليزي معاً* 
شركة Method معتمدة لدى PMI كمدربين معتمدين (Registered Education Provider ) 

المزيد من المعلومات عن التدريب هنا:p://www.methodcorp.com/Training/PublicPMPTraining/MethodsOnlinePMPTrainingAR/tabid/310/Default.aspx

* للحصول على الخصم,و الدفع عن طريق بطاقة الإتمان, الرجاء أن تستخدموا هذه الوصلة: https://www.plimus.com/jsp/buynow.jsp?contractId=1716950

* للدفع عن طريق Western Union, الرجاء ارسال الحوالات الى: 
إيمان خليل الأفغاني, المدير المالي, شركة Method, الأردن.

** التدريب مفتوح 24 ساعة, كل أيام الأسبوع و لمدة 3 أشهر من تاريخ التسجيل. يحق للمستخدم إعادة كل فصل عدد غير محدود من المرات, و إعادة التدريب كاملاً 3 مرّات خلال الفترة.


----------



## عمار وليد منكو (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*المزيد لأعضاء الملتقى*

*الأخوة الأعزاء,*
*السلام عليكم.*
*بناء على مراسلات و مفاوضات مع الأخ أبو صالح, قررنا إضافة ما يلي على العرض:*​
*سازيد مدة الإشتراك لأعضاء الملتقى إلى 6 أشهر بدل 3 أشهر *
*سنسمح لمن يرسب (لا سمح الله) ب 3 أشهر إضافية لمتابعة التدريب. (نسبة النجاح عندنا تفوق ال 90% و لله الحمد) *
*مع الشكر و الإحترام منا في شركة **Method** و مني شخصياً للأخ أبو صالح على جهوده في توفير أفضل عرض ممكن لأعضاء الملتقى.*
*مع تمنياتي للجميع بالنجاح.*

*عمار وليد منكو*​


----------



## عصام نورالدين (30 سبتمبر 2007)

هذا تطور مشكور ومنتظر من الأخ الكريم *عمار *

سأسعى لأن أكون من المشاركين العشرة إن شاء الله .


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (1 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير

هذه جهود مشكورة 
لتيسير تطوير الامكانات والمهارات الشخصية

حقيقة نشكر الاخ الفاضل ابو صالح شكرا جزيلا

والشكر موصول للاخ عمار 
على استجابته الميمونة

وربنا يقدرنا ان نستفيد من تلك العروض الجيدةجدا

اشكركم جميعا


----------



## عمار وليد منكو (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*إيضاح مهم*

​
الإخوة الكرام،

السلام عليكم​إذا استخدمتم Credit Card في الشراء لن يترتب عليكم أي مبالغ إضافية. ولكن إذا إخترتم (Pay Pal) فقد يترتب عليكم ضريبة إذا كنتم تقطنون في بلد يفرض ضرائب على عمليات شراء الإنترنت، بريطانيا مثال على هذه البلاد وتفرض (17.5%) ضريبة VAT هذه الضريبة لو وجدت هي مسؤولية المشتري.

كذلك إذا استخدمتم Western Union ستدفعوا مبلغ حوالي (5%) عند التحويل وهذا أيضاً مسؤولية المشتري.

إقتضى التنويه لإزالة أي لبس ونرحب بكم في تدريب Method.
​وتقبلوا فائق الإحترام،،​أخوكم عمار وليد منكو​​


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (1 أكتوبر 2007)

لا شكر على واجب، وفعلا اتمنى ان يستفيد الاخوان من هذا العرض السخي من قبل شركة Method واشكر الاخ الكريم عمار وليد منكو على توضيحاته المهمه وعلى تفاعله واستجابته لتقديم عرض جيد ومغري للاخوان في الملتقى


----------



## faiqmohmed (4 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا لادارة الملتقى وخاصة الاخ ابو صالح
ولقد كنت اتمنى المشاركة ولكننا في العراق لاتتوفر لدينا طريقة للدفع عن طريق بطاقة الإتمان فهل من طريقة اخرى للاشتراك


----------



## alwanat (4 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا استاذ عمار وليد 
وانا بصراحه كتير محتاج هاي الدوه خصوصا اني اعمل في هذا المجال 
انا في دولة الامارات وانا حابب اشترك واستفيد من الخصم 
ولكن عندي سؤال الشرح حيكون اون لاين ولا محاضرات مسجله
الرجاء الرد سريعا


----------



## alwanat (4 أكتوبر 2007)

انا حابب اسجل في الدوره خصوصا ان الشرح عربي انجليزي
ممكن اعرف السعر بعد الخصم 
وكيف ممكن ادفع من دولة الامارات لو في طريقه تانيه غير الاون لاين


----------



## alwanat (4 أكتوبر 2007)

ممكن الاميل للاستاذ عمارا على الهوت ميل علشان عندي شوية استفسارات لو سمحت
وشكرا


----------



## عمار وليد منكو (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*طرق الدفع بدون بطاقة إئتمان*



faiqmohmed قال:


> شكرا لادارة الملتقى وخاصة الاخ ابو صالح
> ولقد كنت اتمنى المشاركة ولكننا في العراق لاتتوفر لدينا طريقة للدفع عن طريق بطاقة الإتمان فهل من طريقة اخرى للاشتراك


الأخ العزيز فائق,
 يمكنك الاتصال معنا لنوفر لك أساليب أخرى سهلة للدفع، على الرقم التالي: 5153802-6-962+
أو ابعث لنا برسالة الكترونية على
[email protected]


----------



## عمار وليد منكو (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*email عمار منكو للإستفسارات*



alwanat قال:


> ممكن الاميل للاستاذ عمارا على الهوت ميل علشان عندي شوية استفسارات لو سمحت
> وشكرا


 
ألأخوة الأعزاء ,
الرجاء مراسلتي على [email protected] و أرحب بإستفساراتكم.
مع تحياتي,
عمار وليد منكو


----------



## عمار وليد منكو (4 أكتوبر 2007)

alwanat قال:


> انا حابب اسجل في الدوره خصوصا ان الشرح عربي انجليزي
> ممكن اعرف السعر بعد الخصم
> وكيف ممكن ادفع من دولة الامارات لو في طريقه تانيه غير الاون لاين


 
الأخ العزيز,
شكراً لاهتمامك.
السعر بعد الخصم هو 417$
راسلني على [email protected] لأعطيك رقم حسابنا لتحويل المبلغ بدون بطاقة إئتمان
أخوك عمار وليد منكو


----------



## ايلي توما (10 أكتوبر 2007)

الأستاذ الكبير عمار وليد منكو
شكرا لك على موقع method المتميز ارسلت بطلب شراء برنامج حزم عمليات مدير المشروع 
وانا عازم على الإشتراك بدورة pmp online هل بالإمكان التواصل مع حضرتك عبر ال******
انا حملت النسخة التجريبية للدورة شيء رائع جدا مجهود كبير يستحق الثناء
لكن عندي سؤال بالنسبة للدروس هل يمكن حفظها على جهاز الكومبيوتر الخاص بي 
انا اشجع اعضاء منتدى هندسة المشاريع لزيارة موقع method ,سو يجدون كل ما يبحثون عنه


----------



## عمار وليد منكو (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*حزمة ادارة المشاريع*

الاخ ايلي,
اشكرك على تشجيعك و دعمك. حزمة ادارة المشاريع تجمع البساطة و الفعالية في ادارة المشاريع, و هي مبنية على الخبرة العملية بالاضافة الى PMI best practices. لاي استفسارات اتشرف باستقبال رسائلكم على [email protected] . 
اخوكم عمار وليد منكو


----------



## مهندس ناصر (13 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم

كل عام وانتم بخير

عندي سؤال للاخوان :-

انا درست الدوره حظور قبل اكثر من سنتين ولدي شهاده ولكن لم اتقدم للاختبار هل يكفي مراجعه المرجع ومن ثم دخول الاختبار ام لا ؟

كذلك هل لابد ان اسجعل عضويه في المعهد الامريكي ام لا ؟

ارجو الافاده لاني ناوي انشاء الله خلال اقل من 3 اشهر وانا حاصل على الشهاده


وشكراً


----------



## ايلي توما (15 أكتوبر 2007)

الأستاذ الكبير عمار منكو كل عام وانتم بخير
حتى الأن لم استلم برنامج حزمة ادارة المشاريع بالرغم من تسديد ثمنه عبر الويسترن نيونيون
من قبل العيد عسى المانع خيرا
ارجو من الانسة حلا النظر بالموضوع


----------



## حلا بدارو (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*أجوبة للمهندس ناصر*



مهندس ناصر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> كل عام وانتم بخير
> 
> ...


 

وعليكم السلام مهندس ناصر

من ناحية متطلبات PMI فأنت لست مضطراً لإعادة التدريب ولا للإشتراك في مؤسسة PMI، ولكن ستكون كلفة الإمتحان عليك أعلى من الأعضاء بقيمة العضوية ، لذلك إذا إشتركت فأنت تكسب العضوية.
نقطة مهمة: تذكر بأن الإمتحان الآن مبني على PM Book 3rd Edition وليس 2nd Edition كما كان الحال قبل September ,2005 لذلك أنصحك بأخذ تدريب أون لاين وقراءة PMBok 3rd Edition .​مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق​​​حلا بدارو​​التسويق وخدمة الزبائن​​METHOD​​


----------



## حلا بدارو (17 أكتوبر 2007)

ايلي توما قال:


> الأستاذ الكبير عمار منكو كل عام وانتم بخير
> حتى الأن لم استلم برنامج حزمة ادارة المشاريع بالرغم من تسديد ثمنه عبر الويسترن نيونيون
> من قبل العيد عسى المانع خيرا
> ارجو من الانسة حلا النظر بالموضوع


 

الأخ إيلي توما


شكراً على ملاحظتك ، أرجو من الأخوة في المستقبل تبليغنا فوراً بأنهم دفعوا بإستخدام ويسترن يونيون لأننا لا نعلم بذلك إلا إذا أخبرتمونا.

لقد تأكدنا من وصول دفعتك ، الحزمة مفتوحة لك مباشرة للتنزيل، وسنرسلها لك بواسطة البريد السريع بناءاً على طلبك.​حلا بدارو​
التسويق وخدمة الزبائن​
METHOD​


----------



## مهندس ناصر (19 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخت حلا بداروه

اشكرك على الافاده

لكن هل سيكون الاشتراك عن طريقكم والاختبار كذلك ؟

وشكرا


----------



## حلا بدارو (21 أكتوبر 2007)

مهندس ناصر قال:


> الاخت حلا بداروه
> 
> اشكرك على الافاده
> 
> ...


 

الأخ المهندس ناصر

أشكرك على استفسارك، نعم اذا رغبت بدفع قيمة العضوية والامتحان عن طريقنا فنحن نقوم بعمل العضوية لك مع معهد ادارة المشاريع وبمساعدتك في تقديم طلب الامتحان بهدف الحصول على الموافقة، علما بأن تكلفة العضوية والامتحان تساوي 655 دولار.


----------



## م.أمجد (22 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخذت دورة Pmp مكثفة لمدة 5 اسابيع في جميع فروعها وأنوي جديا الحصول على الشهادة ، اسألتي هي ما يلي 
1- لو تم الاشتراك عن طريق التدريب اونلاين فهل بالامكان التواصل اذا كان بالشركة جدار ناري يمنع مثلا الدخول على مواقع الدردشة وال******.
2- هل تقومون بعمل العضوية بما فيها ملأ الاستمارة المكونة من ما يقارب 11 صفحة.
3- الامتحان هل هو اونلاين او يجب ان يكون مقر فمثلا عندنا يوجد الامتحان بالغرفة التجارية.

لكم جزيل الشكل


----------



## حلا بدارو (22 أكتوبر 2007)

م.أمجد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اخذت دورة Pmp مكثفة لمدة 5 اسابيع في جميع فروعها وأنوي جديا الحصول على الشهادة ، اسألتي هي ما يلي
> 1- لو تم الاشتراك عن طريق التدريب اونلاين فهل بالامكان التواصل اذا كان بالشركة جدار ناري يمنع مثلا الدخول على مواقع الدردشة وال******.
> ...


 

وعليكم السلام والرحمة،

أشكرك على اهتمامك، وأود اجابتك بنفس ترتيب استفساراتك:
1. أقترح عليك تنزيل الجزء المجاني من التدريب المسمى Initiation Process Group فاذا لم تواجه مشكلة في تنزيله فلن تواجه أي مشكلة في باقي أقسام الكورس عند التسجيل الكامل.
2. نعم نقوم بعمل العضوية لك بعد أن تقوم بتعبئة المعلومات الخاصة بك بما لا يتجاوز الثلاث صفحات.
3. يتم تقديم الامتحان بمراكز محددة في كل دولة من قبل معهد ادارة المشاريع في الولايات المتحدة ويمكنك زيارة الموقع www.prometric.com وتحديد الدولة المراد تقديم الامتحان فيها فيتم اعطاءك اسم المركز المعتمد في تلك الدولة.

أرجو منك عدم التردد في السؤال عن أي استفسار اخر.
حلا بدارو
التسويق وخدمة الزبائن
METHOD​


----------



## م.مدني (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*أنا مسجل معكم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أنا أرغب في التسجيل ، ومستعد أدفع المبلغ الآن، لكن لا أستطيع البداية في التدريب حتى نهاية ذي القعدة. حتى لا يتم احتساب المدة علي من الآن ، وأرغب في الحصول على العرض المقدم لأعضاء هذا الموقع الرائع.

للعلم والإحاطة ،،،، ​


----------



## حلا بدارو (24 أكتوبر 2007)

م.مدني قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> 
> أنا أرغب في التسجيل ، ومستعد أدفع المبلغ الآن، لكن لا أستطيع البداية في التدريب حتى نهاية ذي القعدة. حتى لا يتم احتساب المدة علي من الآن ، وأرغب في الحصول على العرض المقدم لأعضاء هذا الموقع الرائع.​
> 
> للعلم والإحاطة ،،،، ​


 
وعليكم السلام و رحمة الله

أشكرك على اهتمامك، وأود اعلامك بأن فترة صلاحية التدريب تبدأ من أول استخدام لكلمة السر وليس من تاريخ التسجيل، لذلك لا مشكلة اطلاقا من شراء التدريب الان.

حلا بدارو
التسويق وخدمة الزبائن
Method​


----------



## قوة الابداع (24 أكتوبر 2007)

أشكر الأخوان على الإهتمام في تطوير اخوانهم المهندسين وأخص بالشكر م.ابوصالح و م.عمار


----------



## احساس شاعر (24 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم

ممكن تعطينا تكلفة الدورة قبل الخصم وبعد الخصم
والسوال الثاني كم يكلف تقديم الامتحان فقط واين يمكنني ان اقدمه ؟


----------



## عمار وليد منكو (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*شكرا لاهتمامكم و دعمكم*



قوة الابداع قال:


> أشكر الأخوان على الإهتمام في تطوير اخوانهم المهندسين وأخص بالشكر م.ابوصالح و م.عمار


 
الأخ الكريم,
شكرا جزيلا لدعمك و تشجيعك و اضيف صوتي لصوتك و اشكر ابو صالح على الإهتمام في توفير الأفضل لأعضاء الملتقى

عمار وليد منكو


----------



## حلا بدارو (25 أكتوبر 2007)

احساس شاعر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> ممكن تعطينا تكلفة الدورة قبل الخصم وبعد الخصم
> والسوال الثاني كم يكلف تقديم الامتحان فقط واين يمكنني ان اقدمه ؟


 

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله،

أشكرك على اهتمامك. بالنسبة للتكلفة فهي 700 دولار قبل الخصم و 420 دولار بعد الخصم والذي يساوي 40%، علما بأنه يوجد مركز معتمد لتقديم الامتحان من معهد ادارة المشاريع بالولايات المتحدة في كل دولة تقريبا، ويمكنك زيارة الموقع www.prometric.com لمعرفة اسم و موقع المركز المعتمد في دولتك.

حلا بدارو
التسويق وخدمة الزبائن
Method​


----------



## قوة الابداع (25 أكتوبر 2007)

هل من الممكن الاحتفاظ بالمادة العلمية من أجل الرجوع لها مستقبلاَ في أي وقت من الأوقات؟؟؟
إمّا على Cd أو فيديو أو كتب أو الموقع....إلخ


----------



## abood77 (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*تدريب Pmp أون لاين: خصم خاص 40% لأول 10 مشتركين من الملتقى تحرير المشاركة*

ما هو ال Pmp ؟
و ما هي اهميته ؟ 

و شكرا


----------



## قوة الابداع (25 أكتوبر 2007)

عفواَ لدي سؤال آخر:

هل الاشتراك معكم يشمل رسوم الاختبار أم أن رسوم الإختبار منفصلة عن رسوم الدراسة؟؟؟


----------



## agaa (26 أكتوبر 2007)

هل لغة الدورة العربية او الانجليزية؟


----------



## قوة الابداع (27 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 

لقد قمت بتحويل المبلغ عن طريق ويسترن يونيون الرجاء التأكيد.

لقد قمت بتحويل المبلغ عن طريق ويسترن يونيون
الرجاء تأكيد استلامه

السلام عليكم 
لقد قمت بتحويل المبلغ عن طريق ويسترن يونيون
الرجاء تأكيد استلام المبلغ


----------



## حلا بدارو (28 أكتوبر 2007)

قوة الابداع قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لقد قمت بتحويل المبلغ عن طريق ويسترن يونيون
> الرجاء تأكيد استلام المبلغ


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله،

أعتذر عن التأخير وأشكرك على ثقتك. أرجو منك ارسال معلوماتك على ال***** الخاص بي [email protected] وارسال الاسم الكامل ورقم الحوالة لتمكنني من التأكد من وصول الحوالة و تزويدك بالمعلومات اللازمة لتبدأ التدريب.

حلا بدارو
التسويق وخدمة الزبائن
Method​


----------



## حلا بدارو (28 أكتوبر 2007)

agaa قال:


> هل لغة الدورة العربية او الانجليزية؟


 

السلام عليكم،

أشكرك على الاهتمام. ان الدورة باللغتين الأنجليزية والعربية.

حلا بدارو
التسويق وخدمة الزبائن
Method​


----------



## حلا بدارو (28 أكتوبر 2007)

قوة الابداع قال:


> هل من الممكن الاحتفاظ بالمادة العلمية من أجل الرجوع لها مستقبلاَ في أي وقت من الأوقات؟؟؟





قوة الابداع قال:


> إمّا على Cd أو فيديو أو كتب أو الموقع....إلخ


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله,

يمكنك تنزيل نسخة pdf من التدريب وبالتالي طباعته كاملا لتتمكن من الاحتفاظ بنسخة مطبوعه من التدريب والرجوع اليها متى تشاء.

حلا بدارو
التسويق وخدمة الزبائن
Method​


----------



## حلا بدارو (28 أكتوبر 2007)

abood77 قال:


> ما هو ال Pmp ؟
> و ما هي اهميته ؟
> 
> و شكرا


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله،
أود أن أشكرك جزيل الشكر على الاهتمام.
PMP هو اختصار ل Project Management Professional أي محترف ادارة المشاريع وهو مسمى لشهادة هي الأشهر عالميا في مجال ادارة المشاريع يقدمها المعهد العالمي لادارة المشاريع في الولايات المتحدة PMI.
هنالك فوائد كثيرة لحضور التدريب والحصول على الشهادة، فهي تظهر لأصحاب العمل إلتزامك بإدارة المشاريع وفقاً للمعايير الأفضل كما تمنح صاحبها أفضلية على غيره وتظهر قاعدة قوية في إدارة المشاريع بفاعلية.
وفقاً لإحصائية قامت بها PMI فإن معدل الزيادة في الراتب التي يتقاضاها الحاصل على شهادة PMP تصل إلى 5000 دولار سنوياً للشخص الواحد في الولايات المتحدة إذا ما قورن مع نظيره،
وأصحاب العمل حالياً يحرصون على تدريب مدراء مشاريعهم وتشجيعهم للحصول على هذه الشهادة لتحدث قفزة نوعية لديهم.
​حلا بدارو
التسويق وخدمة الزبائن
Method​


----------



## engahmedalaa (28 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حلا بدارو (29 أكتوبر 2007)

engahmedalaa قال:


> بارك الله فيك


 

أشكرك على التعليق الجميل وأرجو منك عدم التردد في السؤال عن أي استفسار تحتاجه.

حلا بدارو
التسويق وخدمة الزبائن
Method​


----------



## abood77 (30 أكتوبر 2007)

حلا بدارو قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله،
> أود أن أشكرك جزيل الشكر على الاهتمام.
> PMP هو اختصار ل Project Management Professional أي محترف ادارة المشاريع وهو مسمى لشهادة هي الأشهر عالميا في مجال ادارة المشاريع يقدمها المعهد العالمي لادارة المشاريع في الولايات المتحدة PMI.
> هنالك فوائد كثيرة لحضور التدريب والحصول على الشهادة، فهي تظهر لأصحاب العمل إلتزامك بإدارة المشاريع وفقاً للمعايير الأفضل كما تمنح صاحبها أفضلية على غيره وتظهر قاعدة قوية في إدارة المشاريع بفاعلية.
> ...


 
شكرا جزيلا اخت حلا على المعلومات


----------



## محمد حمد الله صديق (5 نوفمبر 2007)

الموضوع يستاهل التثيبت


----------



## م.مدني (11 نوفمبر 2007)

هل العرض مازال مستمراً 
أقصد الخصم 40%
إذا نعم أنا مسجل هذا اليوم إنشاء الله


----------



## حلا بدارو (11 نوفمبر 2007)

م.مدني قال:


> هل العرض مازال مستمراً
> أقصد الخصم 40%
> إذا نعم أنا مسجل هذا اليوم إنشاء الله


 

السلام عليكم،

أشكرك على اهتمامك.
نعم العرض لا زال مستمرا ويمكنك التسجيل اليوم انشاءالله وأرجو منك عدم التردد في السؤال عن أي استفسار تحتاجه فيما يتعلق بالتسجيل.

حلا بدارو
التسويق وخدمة الزبائن
Method​


----------



## kenedy (13 نوفمبر 2007)

انا مهندس كهربائي واتطلع الى دوره مثل دورة Pmp ،
1- هل الفائدة افضل للحاصل على ماجستير Mpa ، والا هي دورة مفيده لكل التخصصات .
2- هل الافضل الدوره بالعربي والا بالانقليزي ، قصدي من ناحية المصطلحات .
3- هل الشركات تقتنع بالدورة اللتي تكون عن طريق E-learning ، والا تنظر لها انها دوره عاديه ( أقصد طريقة الدورة وليس مضمون الدوره ) .
4- انا تخصصي هندسه كهربائية واسمع عن اهمية هذا التخصص ومستقبله القوي لدى الشركات ، هل جميع انواع الشركات تطلب هذا التخصص والا شركات المختصه بالانشاء والمقاولات .

عافاك الله على مجهودك ، والله يجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## سمير باهبري (14 نوفمبر 2007)

انا خريج ماجستير من جامعة الملك فهد للبترول و المعادن تخصص Construction Engineering Manag.

هل يتطلب مني دخول دورة تدريبية حتى ادخل امتحان ال PMP ,وإذا كان الجواب بنعم فهل دورة الاونلاين عندكم معتمدة لدى ال PMI .



سمير باهبري


----------



## عمار وليد منكو (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*الإجابة عن استفسارات السيد Kenedy*

العزيز السيد Kenedy

السلام عليكم

شكراً لإهتمامك بدورة Method Online PMP لاحقاً الإجابة على إستفساراتك:

1- الذين يحضرون الدورة هم من مختلف الخلفيات والتخصصات الأكاديمية من المهتمين بتحسين قدراتهم في إدارة المشاريع أو المهتمين للتحضير لإمتحان PMP.

2- لأهداف الإمتحان ننصحك بحضور الدورة باللغتين العربية والإنجليزية وهذا متوفر في تدريبنا. حيث يمكنك سماع المحاضر باللغة العربية والإنجليزية والتحويل بينهما بمنتهى السهولة بالضغط على زر اللغة المختارة على كل سلايد.

3- يتزايد تقبل دورات e-learning باضطراد عند الشركات وأنوّه أن الشهادة التي تحصل عليها لا تحدّد طريقة أخذ الدورة، فالدورة تعطي النتائج المرجوة وهذا هو المهم.

4- هذا التخصص مطلوب لدى جميع الشركات لأنها جميعها لديها مشاريع وتحتاج لإدارتها بنجاح.
الشركات المهتمة بالدورة تضم شركات تكنولوجيا المعلومات، شركات التصميم، الإنشاء، البنوك، الشركات القابضة، الشركات الصناعية، والمؤسسات الحكومية والخيرية وغيرها.
مع تحياتي
عمار وليد منكو
​


----------



## حلا بدارو (18 نوفمبر 2007)

سمير باهبري قال:


> انا خريج ماجستير من جامعة الملك فهد للبترول و المعادن تخصص Construction Engineering Manag.
> 
> هل يتطلب مني دخول دورة تدريبية حتى ادخل امتحان ال PMP ,وإذا كان الجواب بنعم فهل دورة الاونلاين عندكم معتمدة لدى ال PMI .
> 
> ...


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله،

أشكرك سيد سمير على الاستفسار وأود اعلامك بأن معهد ادارة المشاريع PMI يشترط على المتقدم لفحص ال PMP أن يكون لديه 35 ساعة دراسية كحد أدنى بالاضافة الى 4500 ساعة خبرة حتى يكون مؤهلا للامتحان، علما بأننا قمنا باعداد دورة ال Online PMP خصيصا لتأهيل المتدربين على اجتياز امتحان ال PMP والكورس معتمد من PMI كباقي دوراتنا التدريبية.

حلا بدارو
التسويق وخدمة الزبائن
Method​


----------



## سمير باهبري (18 نوفمبر 2007)

اخت حلا .. اشكرك على الرد

جميع المواضيع المتعلقة با ال Pmp درستها بالجامعة ك كورسات معتمدة لاكثر من 42 ساعة في سنتين و نصف. فهل هذا يعفيني من الدخول في دورة ؟


اشكرك على الرد

سمير


----------



## عمار وليد منكو (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد للسيد سمير*

الأخ العزيز,
اذا أخذت 35 ساعة على الأقل و كانت تغطي التسع knowledge areas of the PMBOK , فهذا يفي بمتطلب التدريب ل PMI , على حد علمي.
مع تحياتي
عمار وليد منكو


----------



## kenedy (19 نوفمبر 2007)

الاخ عمار لك رساله على ال*****


----------



## عمار وليد منكو (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*لم تصلني الرسالة*

الأخ Kenedy,
لم تصلني رسالتك. ارجو ارسالها مرة اخرى الى [email protected].


----------



## سمير باهبري (20 نوفمبر 2007)

الاخت حلا ...السلام عليكم والرحمة

انا قدمت على موقع PMI و كتبت جميع الخبرات و شهادات الكورسات و ارسلوا لي اليوم ***** التالي. و ودي اعرف اذا هذا يعفيني من اخذ الدورة ام لا.

Dear Samir Ba-Habri,

Your application has now been processed.

Your eligibility period has begun and you have until 11/19/2008
10:37:28 PM (1 year) to take your examination.

Also please note as detailed in the PMI Certification Handbooks, PMI
does randomly select a percentage of applications to participate in the
application audit process. Once payment is made toward your
application, you will be notified whether your application has been selected to
participate in this process. If selected, you will be advised of the
process and provided with an appropriate link for more in-depth
instructions. For audited candidates, the eligibility clock will stop and will
be reset when the requirements for audit are satisfied. 

If you applied via the online application, please login at
https://www.pmi.org/certapp/ so that you may select how you will be
testing (via computer based testing or paper based testing) and remit
payment.

If you applied via a paper application, PMI will process payment for
you. 

Thank you,


PMI Certification Program Department


----------



## عمار وليد منكو (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد للأخ سمير*

Pmi قبلت طلبك و يحق لك الان أخذ الامتحان. أتمنى لك كل النجاح و التوفيق.
مع تحياتي
عمار وليد منكو


----------



## kenedy (23 نوفمبر 2007)

عمار وليد منكو قال:


> الأخ Kenedy,
> لم تصلني رسالتك. ارجو ارسالها مرة اخرى الى [email protected]


 

تم الارسال على ال***** مره أخرى


----------



## م.مدني (23 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم

الأستاذ الفاضل تحية طيبة وبعد

حاولت أكثر من مرة للدفع عن طريق الإنترنت

علماً بأني أستخدم internet card

وقد استخدمتها للشراء عبر الإنترنت والدفع ىللشركات أكثر من 7 مرات ، لكن الطلب للأسف لم يقبل عن طريق موقعكم method

وكان الرد هو 

Unfortunately we were unable to process your credit card at the moment, this may be due to an invalid Billing Name, Billing Address, Card number, Expiration Date, and/or Security code. Please verify that all information is correct and try again 



هل من طريقة أو حل 

للعلم البطاقة من مصرف الراجحي بالمملكة العربية السعودية

ودمتم


----------



## عمار وليد منكو (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*طرق اخرى للدفع*

الأخ العزيز
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،
آسف للصعوبات التي تواجهها في الدفع. الية الدفع على الإنترنت تعمل بشكل طبيعي ولست متأكد من سبب المشاكل التي تواجهها. أرجو  إرسال المبلغ بإحدى الطرق التالية، حسب رغبتك:

1- حوالة بنكية والخطوات تكون كما يلي:

- لطفاً أطلب من البنك تحويل المبلغ إلى الحساب 
Jordan Kuwait Bank
Al Madeena Al Munawara Branch
رقم 229324025
- أرسل email تخبرني فيها بإتمام التحويل على 
[email protected]
- نرسل لك المعلومات اللازمة لبدء التدريب.

2- وسترن يونيون Western Union

- لطفاً التوجه إلى ويسترن يونيون وتحويل المبلغ إلى : إيمان الأفغاني، عمان-الأردن
- يجب أن يعطوك رقم خاص لإستلام المبلغ.
- أرسل لي الرقم على email
 [email protected]
- نرسل لك المعلومات اللازمة لبدء التدريب.


----------



## abdul (24 نوفمبر 2007)

بعد اتمام الدورة .. هل هناك اختبار .. وماهى طريقة الاختبار وهل تتم عبر الانترنت .. وهل نحصل على شهادة معتمدة باتمام الدورة


----------



## gafel (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*الدفع ببطاقة الأتمان*

الى كل الأخوة في العراق وخصوصاً الأستاذ فائق محمد الذين ليس لديهم معلومات عن بطاقة الأئتمان في العراق فأليهم هذا الموقع الذي يوفر الدفع بالبطاقة ولديه مكاتب فعلية في بغداد وغيرها 

http://www.amaniraq.com/our.htm


----------



## عمار وليد منكو (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*معلومات عن شهادة Method*



abdul قال:


> بعد اتمام الدورة .. هل هناك اختبار .. وماهى طريقة الاختبار وهل تتم عبر الانترنت .. وهل نحصل على شهادة معتمدة باتمام الدورة


 
الأخ العزيز abdul
شكرا لسؤالك المهم,
كل مشارك يحصل على شهادة من Method بصفتها مدرب معتمد (Global Registered Education Provider) of the Project Management Institute - PMI.
ليس هناك امتحان من Method و لكن الدورة متطلب لامتحان ال PMP.

مع تحياتي
عمار وليد منكو


----------



## KEYMAN (26 نوفمبر 2007)

أخى العزيز عمار متكو
أود لإستفسار عن شروط معهد ال PMP فلدى خبرة لمدة 48 فى إدارة الإنتاج فهل هذا يعتبرنى مؤهل لدخول الإمتحان بعد الدورة وهل هناك موعد للدورة
أرجو مراسلتى على tahadebas***********


----------



## حلا بدارو (27 نوفمبر 2007)

KEYMAN قال:


> أخى العزيز عمار متكو
> أود لإستفسار عن شروط معهد ال PMP فلدى خبرة لمدة 48 فى إدارة الإنتاج فهل هذا يعتبرنى مؤهل لدخول الإمتحان بعد الدورة وهل هناك موعد للدورة
> أرجو مراسلتى على tahadebas***********


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله،
أشكرك على الاهتمام، بالنسبة لسؤالك أود اعلامك بأن 48 شهرا في ادارة الانتاج لا تكفي لتكون مؤهلا لامتحان ال PMP فالمعهد العالمي لادارة المشاريع PMI يشترط على المتقدم للامتحان توافر 36 شهرا في العمل بادارة المشاريع أو أن يكون قد أدار جزءا من مشروع ما.


حلا بدارو
التسويق وخدمة الزبائن
Method
[email protected]​


----------



## kenedy (2 ديسمبر 2007)

أخ عمار سررت بالاتصال عليكم والاستفسار عن الموضوع
وأحب ان اشكر لكم جهودك وطيبة نفسك للاجابة على جميع التساؤلات
لو سمحت لي يوجد وقت محدد لتحويل المبلغ ...العرض ساري الى اي تاريخ


----------



## قوة الابداع (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*مدة التدريب*



عمار وليد منكو قال:


> *الأخوة الأعزاء,*​
> 
> *السلام عليكم.*
> *بناء على مراسلات و مفاوضات مع الأخ أبو صالح, قررنا إضافة ما يلي على العرض:*​
> ...


 
السلام عليكم الأخ عمار
تم الإيضاح من قبلكم بأن العرض يشمل تخفيض 40% وزيادة مدة التدريب من 3 اشهر إلى 6 اشهر لكن الذي وجدته عكس ماتم عرضه، حيث تم وضع تاريخ الإنتهاء بعد 3 أشهر
أتمنى من الأخ عمار أن يحل المشكلة


----------



## عمار وليد منكو (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*التمديد موجود*

الأخ العزيز,
شكرا لك على الإستفسار.
العرض ساري و كل مشترك سيعطى 6 أشهر. عندما تنتهي ال 3 أشهر الأولى يفتح البرنامج 3 أشهر جديدة.
مع تحياتي 
عمار وليد منكو


----------



## حلا بدارو (4 ديسمبر 2007)

kenedy قال:


> أخ عمار سررت بالاتصال عليكم والاستفسار عن الموضوع
> وأحب ان اشكر لكم جهودك وطيبة نفسك للاجابة على جميع التساؤلات
> لو سمحت لي يوجد وقت محدد لتحويل المبلغ ...العرض ساري الى اي تاريخ


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله،
أشكرك على الاهتمام وأود اعلامك بأن عرض ال 40% ساري المفعول حتى يصل عدد المسجلين الى ما مجموعه 10 أشخاص لذلك أقترح على حضرتك الاسراع في التسجيل لتضمن حصولك على الخصم. 

أرجو منك عدم التردد في السؤال عن أي استفسار اخر تحتاجه.

حلا بدارو
التسويق وخدمة الزبائن
Method
[email protected]​


----------



## إبتكار (16 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكم

لدي إستفسارين :

الأول / كما ذكرتم إن شهادة مدير مشروع محترف تتطلب إتمام الدورة بالإضافة إلى 36 شهر في إدارة المشاريع ، أنا حاليا خبرتي في المشاريع 6 أشهر . . .
لو إفترضنا أني إشتركت في الدورة وإنجزتها بنجاح فعلي الصبر إلى أن أتم الـ 30 شهر المتبقية لكي أقدم على الإمتحان ! !
الثاني / أنا من المملكة العربية السعودية ، بعد أن أنجز الدورة المقدمة من قبلكم ، كيف أحصل على الشهادة الأصلية !
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عمار وليد منكو (18 ديسمبر 2007)

اذا كان لديك خبرة اقل من ثلاث سنوات فمن الممكن ان تاخذي الدورة و تقدمي امتحان Capm بدل Pmp. يمكنك تقديم الامتحان عادة في نفس المراكز التي يقدم فيها امتحان ال Toefl.


----------



## ايلي توما (28 ديسمبر 2007)

الاستاذ الكبير عمار وليد منكو
كل عام وانت بخير اود شكرك على برنامج حزمة عمليات ادارة المشاريع انه بالفعل خارطة طريق لكل
مدير مشروع ناجح قريبا جدا اتصل بكم للتسجيل بدورة اون لاين سلامي للاخت العزيزة حلا بدارو وعلى مجهودها الكريم في تامين برنامج حزمة ادارة المشاريع


----------



## abdul (29 ديسمبر 2007)

شئ رائع فعلا ,, لقد حضرت الدورة على النت كلها ووجدتها فعلا اكثر من ممتازة , واشكر الاستاذ عمار منكو على مجهوده الرائع وعلى الموقع المتميز الذى يضاهى ارقى المواقع العالمية مثل ريتا واشكر الطاقم الادارى فى ميثود لاهتمامهم الشديد وسرعة استجابتهم وعلى الاخص حلا بدارو وهالة بدوى ولكم كل التقدير .


----------



## حلا بدارو (30 ديسمبر 2007)

ايلي توما قال:


> الاستاذ الكبير عمار وليد منكو
> كل عام وانت بخير اود شكرك على برنامج حزمة عمليات ادارة المشاريع انه بالفعل خارطة طريق لكل
> مدير مشروع ناجح قريبا جدا اتصل بكم للتسجيل بدورة اون لاين سلامي للاخت العزيزة حلا بدارو وعلى مجهودها الكريم في تامين برنامج حزمة ادارة المشاريع


 

الأخ العزيز ايلي،

وأنتم بألف خير انشاءالله.
لا شكر على واجب فخدمتكم على أكمل وجه من دواعي سرورنا. أرجو منك اعلامي اذا احببت التسجيل في دورة ال Online لأتمكن من مساعدتك علما ان التسجيل المبكر يمكنك من الاستفادة من خصم ال 40% قبل اكتمال عدد المستفيدين من الخصم الى 10 أشخاص.

حلا بدارو
التسويق وخدمة الزبائن
Method
[email protected]​


----------



## حلا بدارو (30 ديسمبر 2007)

abdul قال:


> شئ رائع فعلا ,, لقد حضرت الدورة على النت كلها ووجدتها فعلا اكثر من ممتازة , واشكر الاستاذ عمار منكو على مجهوده الرائع وعلى الموقع المتميز الذى يضاهى ارقى المواقع العالمية مثل ريتا واشكر الطاقم الادارى فى ميثود لاهتمامهم الشديد وسرعة استجابتهم وعلى الاخص حلا بدارو وهالة بدوى ولكم كل التقدير .


 

الأخ العزيز abdul،

أشكر حضرتك جزيل الشكر على مشاركتنا رأيك في دورة ال Online و يسعدنا استفادتك من الكورس ليكون الخطوة الأهم في طريق اجتيازك فحص ال PMP بنجاح انشاءالله. 


حلا بدارو
التسويق وخدمة الزبائن
Method
[email protected]​


----------



## bashar710 (2 يناير 2008)

شكرا لك على المشاركة


----------



## حلا بدارو (7 يناير 2008)

*بقي ثلاثة مقاعد فقط على الخصم الخاص*

الأعزاء أعضاء ملتقى المهندسين العرب المحترمين:

أود اعلامكم بأن ثلاث مقاعد فقط هي المتبقية على خصم ال 40 % على ال Online PMP Course ، وعلى الراغبين بالتسجيل المسارعة في ذلك للاستفادة من الخصم.


حلا بدارو
التسويق وخدمة الزبائن
Method
[email protected]


----------



## حلا بدارو (7 يناير 2008)

*بقي ثلاثة مقاعد فقط على الخصم الخاص*

الأعزاء أعضاء ملتقى المهندسين العرب المحترمين:

أود اعلامكم بأن ثلاث مقاعد فقط هي المتبقية على خصم ال 40 % على ال Online PMP Course ، وعلى الراغبين بالتسجيل المسارعة في ذلك للاستفادة من الخصم.


حلا بدارو
التسويق وخدمة الزبائن
Method
[email protected]


----------



## القطري (30 يناير 2008)

أود ان اشارك في هذا البرنامج.. وان شاءالله بشوف طريقة الدفع الممكن قريبا.


----------



## حلا بدارو (3 فبراير 2008)

*مقعد واحد فقط هو المتبقي*

الأعزاء أعضاء ملتقى المهندسين العرب المحترمين:

أود اعلامكم بأن مقعد واحد فقط هو المتبقي على خصم ال 40 % على ال Online PMP Course ، وعلى الراغبين بالتسجيل المسارعة في ذلك للاستفادة من الخصم.


حلا بدارو
التسويق وخدمة الزبائن
Method
[email protected]


----------



## حلا بدارو (3 فبراير 2008)

القطري قال:


> أود ان اشارك في هذا البرنامج.. وان شاءالله بشوف طريقة الدفع الممكن قريبا.


 

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله،

أرحب بك، وأرجو منك إعلامي إذا إحتجت لأي إستفسار أو مساعدة.


حلا بدارو
التسويق وخدمة الزبائن
Method
[email protected]


----------



## قوة الابداع (3 فبراير 2008)

اتمنى منكم زيارة الموقع :
http://www.pmprepcast.com
http://forums.pmhub.net

واتحافنا بتعليقاتكم عليهما
وكذلك الاستفادة من المجموعة البريدية PMHUB:
[email protected]

ولكم تحياتي


----------



## أبو زياد (15 فبراير 2008)

الأخ العزيز عمار منكو
أعزائي بالملتقى ، لقد سجلت بدورة التأهيل لشهادة Pmp عن طريق الإنترنت بمعهد Method ، وأنهيت الدورة ولله الحمد ، وقد تعرفت على موقع المعهد عن طريق البحث عندما قررت وجوب التحاقي بدورة تأهيلية واكمال دراستي في مجال إدارة المشروعات ، وقد سعدت عندما رأيت مشاركة أخي عمار منكو بالمنتدى الذي غبت عنه فترة ، ولا أجامل أو أبالغ أنني استفدت أيما استفادة من الدورة ، ليس لمحتواها فالمحتوى قد يتشابه وقد لا يخرج عن Pmbok ولكن أسلوب الشرح والعرض الذي يجعلك كما لو كنت في الفصل وأنت الطالب الوحيد ، إلى جانب المعاملة الطيبة التي استشعرها من خلال متابعة أسرة المعهد ، لقد سررت حقاً بالرعاية التي أولوني إياها ، وأنا انتهز هذه الفرصة لأقدم للسيد عمار منكو التحية والتقدير هنا في منتدانا الجدير منكم بكرمكم
والسلام عليكم
د. وائل زكي


----------



## خلفان المنصوري (18 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم
كل الي بدكياه عن ادراة المشاريع في ها الموقع 
http://www.4shared.com/network/sear...on=&sizeCriteria=atleast&sizevalue=10&start=0


----------



## فهد جمعان (21 فبراير 2008)

Thank Youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## حاتم سليمان (27 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا العرض والشكر الجزيل للأخ أبوصالح والسيد عمار 
أود السؤال أن هذا العرض مازال قائما أم لا وأود الإشتراك فى الحالتين 
لكم منى فائق الإحترام وجزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## حلا بدارو (28 فبراير 2008)

حاتم سليمان قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على هذا العرض والشكر الجزيل للأخ أبوصالح والسيد عمار
> أود السؤال أن هذا العرض مازال قائما أم لا وأود الإشتراك فى الحالتين
> لكم منى فائق الإحترام وجزاكم الله خيرا.


 

أشكرك جزيل الشكر على الإهتمام.
لقد بقي مقعد واحد فقط على الخصم لذا أنصحك بالإستعجال في التسجيل للإستفادة من هذا الخصم، علما أنني قد أجبت إيميلك البارحة إجابة مفصلة.

أرجو منك عدم التردد إذا إحتجت للإستفسار عن أي تفاصيل أخرى.

حلا بدارو
التسويق وخدمة الزبائن
Method
[email protected]


----------



## بدر القحطاني (29 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم

هل الاشتراك في اون لاين كورس هذا معتمد لدى Pmi
بمعنى هل ستصدر لى شهاده من قبلكم, وكيف طريقه ارسال الشهاده لى.

قرأت ما كتبتوه بخصوص ان الاشتراك لمدة 6 اشهر, هل هذى يعني اني لا استطيع الرجوع الى الفايلات بعد مرور 6 اشهر.

وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس سعد (7 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم

ارجوا من الاخوة الافاضل اذا كان لايزال العرض مستمر اريد التسجيل
كم القيمة التي سوف ارسلها
هل مطلوب من عدد ساعات معينة

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## مهندس سعد (7 مارس 2008)

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shartooh (26 مارس 2008)

استاذ عمار راسلتك وانتظر الرد لو سمحت


----------



## shartooh (26 مارس 2008)

استاذ وليد اريد ان اشترك فقط ولدي الفيزا كارد من بنك الاسكان الاردني هل هذا ينفع ام اجعل احد اقاربي يدفع كاش لمكتبكم 
وهل الشهادة من مكتبكم ام من Pmi


----------



## abdul (14 أبريل 2008)

*شكرا Method شكرا استاذنا عمار منجو*

الحمد لله تعالى لقد اجتزت امتحان Pmp بنجاح لذلك قررت ان اشكر هذا الملتقى اولا ثم استاذنا عمار منجو على هذه الدورة التى كان له فضل كبير فى تعليمى كثيرا من مفاهيم Pmi واجتيازى الاختبار و كل من يعمل فى Method على تعاونهم واستجابتهم وسرعة ردهم وتيسيرهم السبل وخصوصا الاستاذة امانى الحمصى و حلا بدارو وهالة وكل العاملين هناك وبصراحة يا جماعة ولا اروع ولا احلى من هؤلاء ,شكرا لكم جميعا
عبد الرحيم حجازى


----------



## mago (19 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا أخي العزيز و ننتظر المزيد


----------



## ADD (14 مايو 2008)

شكرا..........


----------



## walidkhlil55 (5 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم انا مهتم يهذه الدورة برجاء ارشادى عن الطريقة المثلى للاشترك


----------



## ايمن عمارة (5 سبتمبر 2008)

Many Thanx, Is This Training Still


----------



## ياسر لاشين (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## hosini2000 (17 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا أخونا الكريم و نفع بكم


----------



## سعيد نهاد (1 نوفمبر 2008)

شكر لك على تشجيعك ودعمك لتطوير أداء المهندس


----------



## moh_a_eid (9 ديسمبر 2008)

مهندس سعد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> ارجوا من الاخوة الافاضل اذا كان لايزال العرض مستمر اريد التسجيل
> كم القيمة التي سوف ارسلها
> ...


 

هل انتهى العرض او ما زاااال ...


----------



## اشرف الجنيدي (27 ديسمبر 2008)

ارجو من الله ان اوفق في الالتحاق بهذه الدراسة قريبا واتنمى ان تكون تلك العروض سارية حتى الوقت الحالي


----------



## عمار وليد منكو (7 يناير 2009)

*تمديد خصم ال 40% على ال Online PMP Course*

*الأعزاء أعضاء ملتقى المهندسين العرب المحترمين:

بناءاً على الإقبال الكبير على ال Online PMP Course أود اعلامكم بأننا قد قمنا بتمديد فترة خصم ال 40% للفترة ما بين 1/1/2009 وحتى 31/12/2009 وعلى الراغبين بالتسجيل المسارعة في ذلك للاستفادة من الخصم.


حلا بدارو
التسويق وخدمة الزبائن
Method
[email protected]*​


----------



## عمار وليد منكو (7 يناير 2009)

*طريقة التسجيل والدفع*

الأعزاء أعضاء ملتقى المهندسين العرب المحترمين:

لكل من سأل عن طريقة التسجيل فأود إعلامكم بأنه يمكنكم الحصول على الخصم والدفع عن طريق بطاقة الإئتمان، الرجاء أن تستخدموا هذه الوصلة:
https://www.plimus.com/jsp/buynow.js...ractId=1716950

للدفع عن طريق Western Union الرجاء ارسال الحوالات الى: إيمان خليل الأفغاني، المدير المالي ل Method، الأردن.

وأيضاً يمكن إرسال القيمة إلى الحساب البنكي الخاص ب Method:
 
 Jordan Kuwait Bank ​​​ Al Madeena Al Munawara Branch ​​ Account name: Method Technologies​​ Account number: _229324025_​​_ Swift Code: JKBAJOAM_​​_ Bank Country: Amman / Jordan_​​ 
علماً بأننا سنقوم بإرسال كلمة السر التي تمكن المسجل من البدء بدراسة التدريب مباشرة بعد إستلام القيمة (القيمة بعد الخصم 417 دولار فقط بدلاً من 695 دولار).

يمكنكم أيضاً زيارة الوصلة التالية لحضور عرض مجاني من التدريب:
 http://www.methodcorp.com/OnlineTraining/OnlineTraining.aspx


حلا بدارو
التسويق وخدمة الزبائن
Method
[email protected]


----------



## iase2000 (25 يناير 2009)

الله يعطيكم الف عافية 
سؤالي الان هل لو اخذت الدورة هل تعطونا اي شهادات ؟؟؟ مثلا شهادة اكمال 35 ساعة دراسية ؟؟؟؟


----------



## iase2000 (25 يناير 2009)

الاستاذ عمار منكو هل المدة ما زالت 6 شهور ام انها 3 شهور ؟
و كم مرة استطيع اعادة الدورة خلال ال6 او3 شهور ؟؟؟؟


----------



## iase2000 (7 فبراير 2009)

يا اخوان ايش صار بالموقع الخاص بالدورة ؟؟؟
انا مسجل مالي 3 اسابيع و الموقع متعطل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!


----------



## مهندس أحمد سليمان (7 فبراير 2009)

اللينك ما بيشتغلشيا جماعه اللى فيه معلومات عن الكورس 

ممكن لو تسمحوا لينك شغال ؟؟


----------



## حلا بدارو (8 فبراير 2009)

مهندس أحمد سليمان قال:


> اللينك ما بيشتغلشيا جماعه اللى فيه معلومات عن الكورس
> 
> ممكن لو تسمحوا لينك شغال ؟؟


 


أخي العزيز،

أشكرك على إهتمامك وأعتذر عن أي تأخير في الرد.
لقد كان هنالك مشكلة في ال Hostingفي الأسبوع الماضي وتم حلها لذلك يمكنك الدخول في أي وقت لحضور الكورس.
وأرجو منك زيارة الوصلة التالية إذا إحتجت أي معلومة أخرى عن الدورة: http://www.methodcorp.com/Training/PublicPMPTraining/MethodsOnlinePMPTraining/tabid/309/Default.aspx

حلا بدارو
التسويق وخدمة الزبائن
Method
[email protected]


----------



## gpsusama (16 فبراير 2009)

الأخت حلا
في موقعكم توجد دورة عن طريق الإنترنت بقيمة 199 دولار أمريكي ( يعني 746.25 ريال سعودي ) لمدة 7 أيام
و بحسب موقعكم ، هذه الدورة تحقق المتطلب 35 pdu فهل فهمت صح ؟ لا تورطونا مع الـ pmi !
أنا أسأل لأني ودي أختبر الاختبار و ما أحتاج الدورة لكن بما إنه متطلب من الـ pmi فأنا مضطر و برنامجكم هذا يؤدي المطلوب من دون ما اضطر أدفع 5000 ريال رسوم دورات ال pmp عندنا .


----------



## وسام صيام (21 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم

أنا اشتركت في الدورة، في الحقيقة جهد جبار ومهنية عالية في اعطاء الدورة والمفاهيم المتعلقة بها.
كل الشكر للسيد عمار والآنسة حلا وفريق العمل بشركة method. 

تحياتي


----------



## ibeih (1 مارس 2009)

الأخوه الأعزاء - لقد عرفت اليوم بالدوره - أرجو الإفاده متي نستفيد بالخصم 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## BASHKA (2 مارس 2009)

هل يوجد في سوريا امكانية للاختباؤ ام انه مثل مايكروسوفت محظور في سورية


----------



## BASHKA (2 مارس 2009)

هل الانتساب لدورتكم كافي للتاهيل للامتحان ؟؟


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (3 مارس 2009)

أنا لدي نفس سؤال الأخ gpsusama هل الدورة اللي عن طريق الإنترنت مقبولة عند الـ PMI ؟


----------



## BASHKA (5 مارس 2009)

انا شايف انو ما في متابعة للمواضيع و الاستفسارات انا خايف بس نسجل بالدورة يصير فينا نفس الشي


----------



## lovestory2202 (15 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم يا اخ عمار 
يوجد لدي بعض الاسئله هل يمكن الاجابه عليها . وشكرا


----------



## elshatty (22 أبريل 2009)

الأخت حلا بدارو
لقد قمت بالتسجيل والدفع عن طريق موقعكم مرتين فمن فضلك وقف مرة منهم لانه تم اعطائي رسالة تفيد بفشل العملية فأمل اتخاذ اللازم لعدم التسجيل مرتين وشكرا وبالتالي عدم اخذ الفلوس من كرتي الاتمان مرتين ويمكن تلاتصال عن طريق التليفون رقم 00966565054641 أو الاميل [email protected]
مهندس سامح ابراهيم​


----------



## ابودانه 2006 (30 أبريل 2009)

هل مازال العرض موجود وياليت أحد يفيدنا لو تكرمتم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## haliomar (20 مايو 2009)

Thank you, you encourged me to register, i hope very soon 
thanks alot


----------



## متميز100 (28 يونيو 2009)

سنفكر في الامر بجدية والله يكتب اللي فيه الخير


----------



## mmothman (1 يوليو 2009)

*التسجيل في التدريب*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​

[FONT=tahoma, sans-serif]هل التدريب الحالي يقوم علي اساس الاصدار الاخير لكتاب ادارة المشاريع ال PMBOK 4th Edition ؟​


و هل تعطي الشركة شهادة معتمدة من ال PMI يمكن الدخول علي اساسها للامتحان و كيف سيتم ارسالها لي بعد الانتهاء من التدريب ؟​ 

و هل الامتحانات الموجودة عل الموقع الخاص بكم تقوم علي اساس الاصدار الاخير لكتاب ادارة المشاريع ال PMBOK 4th Edition ؟​ 

و هل من وسائل اخرى للدفع من خلال بنك الراجحي بالسعودية و التحويل علي بنك معين خاص بكم غير الدفع من على الانترنت ؟​ 

و هل العرض المذكور بالملتقى و الذي به خصم خاص لأعضاء ملتقي المهندسين العرب كما هو بالاعلان ساري ام لا ؟ ​ 
​​_______________________________​ 

الأعزاء أعضاء ملتقى المهندسين العرب المحترمين:​ 

لكل من سأل عن طريقة التسجيل فأود إعلامكم بأنه يمكنكم الحصول على الخصم والدفع عن طريق بطاقة الإئتمان، الرجاء أن تستخدموا هذه الوصلة: https://www.plimus.com/jsp/buynow.js...ractId=1716950​ 

للدفع عن طريق Western Union الرجاء ارسال الحوالات الى: إيمان خليل الأفغاني، المدير المالي ل Method، الأردن.
وأيضاً يمكن إرسال القيمة إلى الحساب البنكي الخاص ب Method:​ 

Jordan Kuwait Bank
Al Madeena Al Munawara Branch
Account name: Method Technologies
Account number: 229324025
Swift Code: JKBAJOAM
Bank Country: Amman / Jordan​ 

علماً بأننا سنقوم بإرسال كلمة السر التي تمكن المسجل من البدء بدراسة التدريب مباشرة
بعد إستلام القيمة (القيمة بعد الخصم 417 دولار فقط بدلاً من 695 دولار).​ 

يمكنكم أيضاً زيارة الوصلة التالية لحضور عرض مجاني من التدريب:
http://www.methodcorp.com/OnlineTraining/OnlineTraining.aspx
_______________________________​ 


[/FONT]و كيف يمكن التسجيل فيه ممكن الافادة عن ذلك حيث ان الرابط المرفق لا يعملشكرا لحسن تعاونكم 
​


----------



## seeker (16 يوليو 2009)

الأخ العزيز 
هل هذا العرض مازال قائماَ
أنا بدولة قطر 
جوال: 009745398298


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (18 يوليو 2009)

من رأيي أن تغلق الإدارة الموضوع
لأننا لم نجد أي رد من أصحاب الشأن


----------



## haliomar (21 يوليو 2009)

هذا صحيح فلم نجد حتى تاريخه أي رد ونأمل بأن يكون المانع خيرا"


----------



## seeker (1 أغسطس 2009)

يرجى وضع رابط التسديد الخاص بالمنتدى


----------



## حمادة محمود (2 أغسطس 2009)

انا عايز اسجل فى الدورة انا من مصر .بس مش عارف اذاى
ماهو ثمن الدولرة؟


----------



## معتزابراهيم (3 سبتمبر 2009)

هل عرض خصم 40% سارى حتى الآن برجاء الإفادة وشكراً


----------



## تكامل للتدريب (25 سبتمبر 2009)

ارغب في حضور الدورة هل حصلتم على تفاصيل


----------

